
Samsung Lock Screen Security Flaw - carissalwilson
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/03/samsung-lock-screen-security-flaw/
======
peter_tonoli
This, tangentally at least, reminds me of a post by JWZ
[http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/04/the-awful-thing-about-
gettin...](http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/04/the-awful-thing-about-getting-it-
right-the-first-time-is-that-nobody-realizes-how-hard-it-was/) about poor
design decisions in gnome screensaver causing vulnerabilities, again and
again.

